# JC Higgins Flightliner



## Chrissy1582 (Jul 19, 2014)

This was free on the side of the road today! I want to restore it, but I've never done a restoration before. Any advice, things I should start with, or do's/dont's are welcomed and appreciated. Also, anyone know what year it is?


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 19, 2014)

*Free is a great deal*

Best thing to do to this bike is not restore it. Simply because it doesn't need it. It's a great candidate for a refurbish or recondition. Clean it up, service all bearings and maybe give a wax and chrome polish on chrome. New tires  and tubes if it needs them. That's it. Ride and enjoy. Looks to be early to mid 1960s. Also welcome to the site. Rob.


----------



## OldRider (Jul 19, 2014)

Just to add to what Rob said, that flightliner was built by Murray for Sears stores, J. C. Higgins was their house brand. If you turn it over, under the pedal crank you will see he serial number start with MOS, that means Murray Ohio Sears. Other then that do exactly what SpitFire suggested, she's a real beauty!


----------



## bushb2004 (Jul 19, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Best thing to do to this bike is not restore it. Simply because it doesn't need it. It's a great candidate for a refurbish or recondition. Clean it up, service all bearings and maybe give a wax and chrome polish on chrome. New tires  and tubes if it needs them. That's it. Ride and enjoy. Looks to be early to mid 1960s. Also welcome to the site. Rob.




Agree, this bike is super clean as is. Detail it and enjoy it. You would spend a lot of time and real dollars doing a restoration and end up with a super bike that you don't want to use.


----------



## Chrissy1582 (Jul 20, 2014)

Okay, y'all are correct! I'm going to keep it as is and try to fix the headlight. There's a lot of speckles of rust, wondering if a little steel wool might help? 

Anyone know about the stationary exercise mount that is on it? Was this a common accessory you could purchase with the bike? Something added later?


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 20, 2014)

*Higgins*

That exercise stand was a Sears accessory I believe. Just take that thing off and ride. Chrome can easily be cleaned with 000 or 0000 steel wool and wd40 or chrome polish. For rims I use mothers chrome polish and a brash bristle brush. On harder rust I use a product called Krud kutter sold by ace hardware.


----------

